# Toro Powershift Impeller/Auger Belt



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I have noticed lately that the auger belt on my PowerShift 824 OHV seems to be slipping under load. I checked the belt and pulleys, along with the idler wheel mechanism, and all seemed OK. The crankshaft pulley seemed to have a bit of glazing on it, so I roughed it up a bit with some sand paper.

Still slippage. . . The belt seemed to be a wee bit loose with the idler wheel engaged, so I took the belt off for inspection and a sizing check. The OEM belt for the machine is a 4L 39" (aka 0.5" x 39") I measured the belt outside length at 38.5". So, probably it was the right belt. Maybe it was a 38" and stretched a bit from use.  . I'm not sure how accurate belt measurement and sizing is . . . but I measured the belt 3 times . . . 38.5" and it is a 4L.

Anyway, rather than getting another (new) 39" belt, I went to the auto parts store and got a 4L 38" aka '4L380' belt, thinking maybe a 39" belt is just too big. I put the belt on the machine, and initially it seemed a bit tight and was slowly spinning the impeller/auger when not engaged, but after a few minutes of usage it now seems fine . . . The auger does not rotate when not engaged and the machine seems to throw snow properly.

Just wondering if the specified belt is just a wee bit too big . . .

I also got a 5L 39" in case the 4L / 38 did not work, but that seemed to be much too big for the pulleys.

It is going to snow today, so maybe I'll give it some more use.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Quick Update;

I used the Powershift to clear the 6" of snow that fell yesterday eve. the new belt did the trick. The machine throws snow like a monster. 😀  

So, perhaps a 39" belt is too big and a 38" belt is a wee bit small. I think once the 38" belt wore in a bit (maybe stretched a little) it was fine.


----------

